# anybody worth recommending in the Chattanooga/Atlanta area?



## natepartlan (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd like to get a spare set of A-pillar trim and have a good shop mount and cleanly integrate a large format tweeter into the trim. Anybody know a shop with skills in Chattanooga area? Failing that, who is available close to I-75 along the route to Atlanta?

Application will be for a '05 Dodge Grand Caravan.


----------

